# 2004 Mock Draft (both rounds)



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY Mock Draft 2004:

*LA Clippers trade the 2nd Overall Pick to Charlotte for the 4th Overall Pick and cash
**Cleveland trade the 10th Overall Pick to Portland for the 13th Overall Pick and a conditional second round draft pick
***Utah trades the 21st Overall Pick to Atlanta for the 43rd Overall Pick and the rights to SG Bob Sura
****Chicago trades the 39th Overall Pick to LA Lakers for the 57th Overall pick and a future second round draft pick

First Round

1.	Orlando-Emeka Okafor 6’10” 252 lbs. PF

Orlando is in search of a player that will have an immediate impact on the team from the start. Emeka Okafor is the player in the draft that is most ready for the challenge. He will provide post defense as well as post offense which the Magic are in desperate need of. If they want to keep T-Mac around then they need to start winning now and Okafor can help them achieve there goals. Okafor is my pick for the 2005 Rookie of the Year.

2.	Charlotte*-Dwight Howard 6’11” 243 lbs. PF

Dwight Howard is a great person to build a franchise around, he has a wide array of talent and doesn’t have any pressure on him to win. Don’t buy into the Bernie Bickerstaff crap of the Bobcats not taking a high-schooler. Dwight Howard has an amazing grasp of the game, is very skilled, and is a well-rounded player. He has no pressure to win right away, which will help in his development. He has lots of upside and will be unstoppable in the East if he continues to improve on his game.

3.	Chicago-Luol Deng 6’8” 225 lbs. SF

Chicago is a team that has been searching for a SF throughout the entire season. Luol Deng is a perfect fit, he has an amazing basketball IQ and understands what he needs to do to win. Chicago doesn’t want to have to wait around for another high-school kid and needs someone who can have an impact right away. Luol Deng can be part of a Bulls frontcourt which, when healthy, can be very devastating. Will be in the running for Rookie of the Year.

4.	LA Clippers*-Shaun Livingston 6’7” 180 lbs. PG

The Clippers need a PG more than anything and will select either Gordon or Livingston with this pick. They are set for the future at every other position. I give the nod to Shaun Livingston only because he is a natural PG, can keep everyone involved in a game, and his height can cause match-up problems in the league. He can run the fast-break very well and will be exciting to watch along side Corey Maggette and Quentin Richardson.

5.	Washington-Martynas Andriuskevicius 7’2” 242 lbs. C

They already are set for the future at the PG (Gilbert Arenas), the SG (Larry Hughes, the SF (Jarvis Hayes), and the PF (Kwame Brown) positions. Alls they need to do is to get a C. Martynas Andriuskevicius has great potential and has been working out with the Lithuanian fundamentalist, Arvydas Sabonis. He can come right into the mix and give Brendon Haywood some competition for the starting C job. Just bring him around slowly and he will do fine.

6.	Atlanta-Josh Smith 6’9” 214 lbs. SF

Atlanta can do anything they want with this pick because they need help at every position. They should go with Josh Smith with this pick because he is a hometown kid and will be sure to fill up seats in the vacant Phillips Arena with his electrifying dunks. Josh Smith has lots of potential and will be a key component in Atlanta’s future success. He will be the catalyst in Atlanta’s push toward long, athletic players and a run-n-gun offensive system.

7.	Phoenix-Ben Gordon 6’2” 195 lbs. PG

Pheonix is set at SG with Joe Johnson, SF with Shawn Marion, and at PF with Amaré Stoudemire. They really need a C but could use a PG that is ready to have an impact. They could go with a C such as Kosta Perovic, Pavel Podkolzine, etc. but would much rather not wait on someone. Ben Gordon is ready to contribute on the NBA level and would be a key part in the Suns move toward a young and athletic team. Ben Gordon would be exciting to watch with the Young Suns.

8.	Toronto-Andre Iguodala 6’6” 211 lbs. SG

Toronto is really looking to add a C and move Chris Bosh down to his natural position of PF. They also are looking for someone combo guard with the ability to play both backcourt positions. Andre Iguodala is the perfect fit because he actually has college experience and knows what he needs to do to win. Imagine being on the fast-break with Vince Carter on one side, Andre Iguodala on the other and Chris Bosh trailing; one can only dream.

9.	Philadelphia-Andris Biedrins 6’11” 240 lbs. PF

Philadelphia really needs to bolster there frontcourt, particularly the PF and C position. Andris Biedrins is a very gifted, yet slightly raw, talent who understands the game very well for someone his age. He is very aggressive and is great on the defensive end already. He still needs some polish on the offensive end but could you imagine a front line rotation with Samuel Dalembert, Kenny Thomas, Andris Biedrins, and Marc Jackson; oh the possibilities.

10.	Portland**-Jameer Nelson 6’0” 190 lbs. PG

Portland has lots of holes to fill IMO; lord knows that Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson aren’t getting any better with age and really need to address there back up C situation because Dale Davis isn’t getting it done. They should use this pick to draft a PG because they need to breathe new life into the organization and need a PG with a PG mentality. Jameer Nelson has lots of college experience and understands what he needs to do to win. They could also go with Devin Harris.

11.	Golden State-Devin Harris 6’3” 187 lbs. PG

Golden State really needs a PG and Devin Harris is the best PG available. Golden State could also draft a C with this pick but there need for a PG is more urgent then any other need that they my have. Devin Harris is a dazzling PG to watch and plays very good defense. He is a PG who knows how to get his teammates involved in the game. He compares a lot to Gilbert Arenas and can run the show with Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, and Mikael Pietrus. 

12.	Seattle-Rafael Araujo 6’11” 293 lbs. C

The last thing Seattle needs is another soft post player, let alone another soft C but they do need a C. During the course of the regular season, Rafael Araujo has shown that he is anything but soft. Araujo has a nice touch and has shown that he can dominate those his size on the consistent basis. Seattle needs a physical banger to play along side “softies” such as Nick Collison and Rashard Lewis. Rafael has shown the ability to get it done and will have a big impact this year.

13.	Cleveland**-Sebastian Telfair 5’11” 175 lbs. PG

Cleveland really has two main areas to address, there PG and SF situation. They need a PG the most because they need to take some of the pressure off of LeBron James to bring the ball up the court. LeBron James and Bassy Telfair have a strong relationship and are two young players who make the players around them better. Sebastian Telfair, LeBron James, and Carlos Boozer would be a trio for the future in Cleveland and could win many championships together.

14.	Utah-Pavel Podkolzine 7’5” 303 lbs. C

Utah is in the rebuilding phase after the departure of John Stockton and Karl Malone. The Jazz really need a quality big man and can afford to gamble on this pick with the selection of Pavel Podkolzine. Pavel can be an immediate defensive presence on size alone and, with the right coaching, can become an elite C in future. You can’t teach size, or so I’ve herad. Pavel would be good along side Andrei Kirilenko and with their next pick should look to draft a PF.

15.	Boston-Peter Ramos 7’4” 282 lbs. C

Boston needs a C for the future and can afford to gamble on Peter Ramos because they have to more first round picks in the latter part of the first round. Peter Ramos has lots of size and surprisingly enough, is very mobile. He is not a stiffy like the rest of the men with his kind of size in the NBA. Ramos could come in and be an immediate force on the defensive end of the court, although I doubt he will see a lot of time. He will be a work in progress but should come along well.

16.	Utah-Johan Petro 7’1” 260 lbs. PF

Like I reiterated in Utah’s previous pick, Utah is in the rebuilding phase and can afford to gamble on a few players because they will have lots more lottery picks to come. Johan Petro is like a Rasheed Wallace typed defender because he can defend any of the frontcourt positions. He is very long and very raw so that you can be able to mold him into a good player. He already has good defense and is very long; imagine a 2-3 with Andrei, Pavel, and Johan in the back, wow!

17.	Atlanta-Josh Childress 6’8” 200 lbs. SG

Josh Childress is a silky smooth player and can become a bonafide scorer in the league. At this point, Childress is too valuable to pass up. Atlanta is trying to remodel their team into a long, athletic, fast break team. Josh Childress fits the description because he is long, athletic and I assume that he can run the fast break. He also has the right mindset, knows how to deal with pressure, and knows what his role is on a team. He has the qualities of a franchise player.

18.	New Orleans-Kirk Snyder 6’6” 224 lbs. SG

With new head coach, Byron Scott, running the team, the Hornets are going to need to get younger and more athletic to fit his fast break system. Kirk Snyder has shown his athleticism time and time again throughout the regular season and post season at the college level. He as also shown strong leadership qualities, good rebounding skills, and great defense through his workouts during “off-season”. Kirk Snyder would be a perfect fit in New Orleans new scheme under B. Scott.

19.	Miami-David Harrison 7’0” 280 lbs. C

Miami is in desperate need of a true C so that they can move B. Grant to PF, L. Odom to SF, and C. Butler to SG. David Harrison is a true C with great post skills and knows how to use his size. He has a little bit (understatement) of an attitude problem but seeing what Stan VanGundy did with the Heat this year, I’m assuming he can make anyone buy into his philosophy. And if all else fails, Harrison will be remind the Stan is Jeff, the disciplinarians, brother and it runs in the family.

20.	Denver-Sergei Monya 6’9” 230 lbs. SG

Denver needs a SG who has more size and abilities than Voshon Lenard. Monya is a great defender and a great set shooter who can really take some of the load off of Carmelo Anthony not to mention his ability to run up and down the court. He is an abnormally big and strong SG kind of like Artest (if you think he’s a SG) and is said to be a great team defender. Denver really needs someone to run with Anthony, be able to hit the open shot and play D and Monya fits the description.

21.	Atlanta***-Al Jefferson 6’10” 267 lbs. PF

Atlanta is really trying to rebuild through this draft and want a young core of skilled, athletic players who compliment eachother. Al Jefferson gives the team some basketball IQ and a strictly halfcourt, post player. Al Jefferson, from what I’ve heard, can outsmart opponents and has decent athletic ability for someone of his massive size. He is very talented, has all the physical attributes for the NBA, and at his age is ready for the NBA. He could have a career similar to K. Malone.

22.	New Jersey-Luke Jackson 6’7” 215 lbs. SG

They have Kerry Kittles but lets face it, he isn’t getting any younger, and the New Jersey Nets need to start planning for the future. Luke Jackson is a very capable scorer, leader, and role player. He has the ability to play 3 positions and has one thing that the Nets lack, the ability to hit the 3-pointer consistently. Luke Jackson is a very versatile player and can run the fast break with the Nets. He has the ability to step right in as a starter and improve the quality of there team overall.

23.	Portland-JR Smith 6’5” 210 lbs. SG

Portland is getting the man they treasure, can afford to gamble because they have lots of roster space and are in the rebuilding mode. He has the ability rare ability of raw athleticism and a great jumpshot. They still should bring him around slowly so that he can progress nicely and he, along with Jameer Nelson, can eventually revamp the Blazers backcourt, which has not been productive over the past couple of seasons. He will become a great player in the league.

24.	Boston-Tiago Splitter 7’0” 240 lbs. PF

If Boston likes Raef LaFrentz then they are going to love this guy. He is said to be the better shooting version of Pau Gasol. He has a great inside-outside game and has a burning passion for playing defense. This guy can get a lot of block shots and can help the Celtics on the rebounding tip. He isn’t very raw but is raw enough to break him of any raw habits that will lead to his downfall. He won’t see time in his first few years but will be a part of the Celtic’s future.

25.	Boston-Dorrell Wright 6’7” 210 lbs. SG 

Danny Ainge gets his man with this pick; he seems to have had his I on this guy since he declared himself eligible for the 2004 Draft. Dorrell Wright has superb athletic ability to go along with some sensational skill. He has food form on his jumpshot, good handles, and is a decent passer. He kind of reminds me of Kobe with all the scouting reports I’ve read about him. He is one of a few promising young players who won’t see much time but will be part of the Celtic future.

26.	Sacramento-Kosta Perovic 7’2” 240 lbs. C

With Vlade Divac contemplating retirement and Chris Webber turning into Mr. Irreverent, the only reliable bigman on the Kings is Brad Miller. The Kings need to add another bigman and who better to start with than the man who plays for Vlade Divac’s international team. Vlade Divac can teach Kosta the ropes of the game while developing him over in Serbia-Montenegro thus bringing him to America when he is ready to performs. Seems like a good investment to me.

27.	LA Lakers-Sasha Vujacic 6’7” 193 lbs. PG

The Lakers need to address there “PG of the future” situation. Gary Payton is overdue for retirement, Derek Fisher, as good as he’s been playing, still can’t run a team, and after those two there is no one else. Sasha Vujacic, unlike other European hybrid G’s, is a pure PG with capable passing abilities. They still should leave him overseas for 1-3 years until he is ready an then bring him over when he is ready. Do you sense the second coming of Penny Hardaway?

28.	San Antonio-Robert Swift 7’1” 265 lbs. C

San Antonio is C depleted, Rasho Nesterovic is not good enough to be a starting C and Kevin Willis is old enough to be half of the players in the NBA’s father. Robert Swift is most beneficial pick here because he is a capable defender and has the ability to score and take some of the pressure off of Tim Duncan. He stepped it up big time in the HS All-Star games, where he solidified himself as an elite prospect. Robert Swift is very mobile and can learn a lot behind Tim Duncan.

29.	Minnesota-FORFEITED

30.	Indiana-Romain Sato 6’5” 195 lbs. SG

Romain Sato is a great set-shooter, great defender, and a devastating rebounder for a G. He has great wing span and can be an immediate impact on any team he plays for. Reggie Miller is probably going to retire after an abysmal 2004 playoff campaign. This leaves the starting SG spot to Fred Jones, or possibly Ron Artest. Romain Sato can provide great competition for the starting SG spot and will have a great impact on the Pacers due to his experience and basketball IQ.

Second Round

31.	Orlando-Chris Duhon 6’1” 190 lbs. PG

Orlando had the worst PG rotation this season, which was a contributing factor in them having the worst season in the NBA. Duhon has shown that he is capable of running a team and can help get Orlando to where they want to be. Duhon could be an immediate presence with his ability to contribute in many different ways.

32.	Chicago-Ryan Gomes 6’7” 238 lbs. SF

Ryan Gomes is a ****-diesel wing player and can pose problems for smaller defenders. Pending Jamal Crawford doesn’t resign with the Bulls, they will need to find some perimeter scoring and Gomes can provide some scoring and be a spark off of the bench. Ryan Gomes can be an efficient bench player.

33.	Washington-Anderson Varejao 6’10” 230 lbs. PF 

Washington needs depth at the PF position because other than Kwame Brown, all they have is Christian Laettner. Anderson Varejao can provide some depth at the PF position and can take over the backup PF role. Anderson Varejao can contribute to this team and give them some much needed depth at PF.

34.	Charlotte-Peja Samardziski 7’0” 270 lbs. C

Charlotte went with a PF and need a complimenta at the C position. Dwight Howard’s all-around game and Samardziski’s true C potential causes me to believe that they will be a great tandem in the future with the help of coaching. Peja will be a great role player because his teacher is the original, Vlade Divac.

35.	Atlanta-Ha Seung-Jin 7’3” 305 lbs. C

Atlanta is trying to rebuild through this draft and have been doing a good job setting a foundation for the future. Ha Seung-Jin is a good pick here because of his endurance, he will be able to ‘fly’ with the new-look Hawks. His defense matched with Jefferson’s offense would compliment eachother greatly.

36.	Seattle-Kris Humphries 6’9” 240 lbs. PF

Kris Humphries will be a steal just like Rashard Lewis was when he was drafted. Kris Humphries will be a hustle player in the NBA and will break the tradition of soft Supersonics. Kris has good slashing abilities, a great rebounder, and a I think he will be this years most valuable second round steal.

37.	Orlando-Viktor Khryapa 6’9” 210 lbs. SF

Orlando really struggled with defense last season and will be happy with Khryapa to fall into their laps. He is a poor mans Kirilenko and his specialty is defense. He is good, if you like the versatile defending type. Khryapa can provide instant relief on the defensive end so T-Mac can do his thing on the offensive end.
38.	Atlanta-Marcelo Huertas 6’3” 185 lbs. PG

Atlanta has players set at every position except for the PG position. Marcelo is a very creative ball player and his specialty is the run and gun. He will be able to get this team up and down the court getting everyone an equal amount of touches. He can provide a spark off the bench and even compete for the starting role.

39.	LA Lakers****-Trevor Ariza 6’8” 195 lbs. SF

With the Kobe, Shaq, GP, Mailman, and Zen Master situations up in the air, they might want to start rebuilding as a backup plan. Trevor Ariza is a great young talent who I predict will be a future all-star. He has great athleticism and played for a good UCLA program. Another second round steal in this draft.

40.	Toronto-Jaber Rouzbahani 7’5” 260 lbs. C

Toronto is probably the only team without a C on their roster. Jaber has good work ethics and has the ability to alter shots. He shouldn’t be rushed into the starting line-up but should eventually be a starter for this team. He has been working out and has shown his desire, which will help him develop.

41.	Boston-Tony Allen 6’4” 205 lbs. SG

Boston really needs some solid role players who understand the concept of team ball, on offense and defense. Tony Allen is a disciplined player who knows the meaning of team ball, learned at OSU under coach Sutton. He has the ability to be a major contributor, off the bench, on an NBA team if he is given the opportunity.

42.	Seattle-Roko-Leni Ukic 6’5” 184 lbs. PG

Seattle is pretty solid at the PG spot but do need to draft a young G. Ukic has the ability to play both G positions and Ukic has the potential to be the next Steve Nash, in my opinion. Ukic should stay over in Europe to harness his skills and come over when he is ready to contribute instead of rotting away on the bench

43.	Atlanta-Delonte West 6’4” 180 lbs. SG

Atlanta has done a good job setting the foundation for the future, now all they need is someone with experience in big games. Delonte West can bring some experience to the team along with offense and defense. He also has the abilityto play the PG position and can challenge Huertas for the starting position.

44.	New York-Ricky Paulding 6’5” 219 lbs. SG

New York really needs depth at the SG position because it doesn’t look as if Allan Houston’s body is going to be able to hold up. Ricky Paulding can come in a provide scoring off the bench and eventually contend with DerrMarr Johnson for the starting SG spot on the New York Knickerbockers.

45.	New Orleans-Damir Omerhodzic 6’10” 225 lbs. SF

With Byron Scott around in New Orleans, they are going to need some young athletic, players to fit his profile. Damir is a player capable of playing the SF and PF and will be considered as the Hornets look to move Mashburn, Wesley, and Brown. Damir will be able to run with Snyder and Davis and revamp the team.

46.	Milwaukee-Lawrence Roberts 6’9” 244 lbs. PF

Milwaukee is desperate for help in the frontcourt, they have Joe Smith at C. What they need is a C but Lawrence Roberts looks too promising to pass up. He is a good scorer and provides decent defense. He is a very emotional leader and has the ability to run up and down the court with Ford, Mason, and Redd.

47.	Portland-Luka Bodganovic 6’9” 218 lbs. SF

Portland has lots of roster spots to fill so they have a number of options with this pick. They can afford to spend some time on developing talent and do not need to rush anyone into playing. That is why they should go for a European, Luka can shoot lights out and con stay in Europe until he is ready to contribute.

48.	Miami-Arthur Johnson 6’9” 260 lbs. PF

Miami got a C with their previous pick and still need to add depth at in the frontcourt. He has the ability to provide some good post scoring and also has the ability to alter shots with his long arms. Johnson can be an effective player, adds depth to the to there frontcourt and will eventually take over the starting job.

49.	Sacramento-Marquinhos 6’9” 215 lbs. SF

Sacramento should be dismembered after this season and should start to rebuild because they have shown the inability to get it done with their current roster. Marquinhos is a young promising player who has great athletic ability and may be just what the doctor ordered for this team. 
50.	Memphis-Chris Garnett 6’11” 275 lbs. C

Jerry West has obvisiously shown his un-satisfaction with small C’s and is really desperate to get a true C. Chris Garnett is a true C and has great low post abilities. He is a great prospect and can really contribute to many teams in the NBA due to the fact that their aren’t many quality C’s on the market.

51.	Dallas-Nigel Dixon 6’11” 332 lbs. C

Dallas is very desperate for a C with C size and can’t stand to take another small, soft post player. Nigel Dixon is a banger, he shattered the backboard, and could be just what the Mavericks need. He is in the Shaq mold and could intimidate just on size alone; he could be very valuable for this team if he plays his size.

52.	New Jersey- Darius Rice 6’10” 215 lbs. SF

New Jersey needs shooters who can play the halfcourt and the open court. Darius Rice has those abilities and is a prolific scorer no matter what kind of set they play. His size could help a bit on the defensive end and gives the Nets another option at the SF and PF positions.

53.	San Antonio-Kevin Martin 6’7” 185 lbs. SG 

Kevin Martin is a lights out shooter and can hit the open shot when Tim Duncan is getting double-teamed. He provides depth at the SG position (as if they don’t have it already) but also gives them a player who can fill the stat sheet. Although he probably won’t stick, he would be a valuable asset for most teams.

54.	Miami- Matt Freije 6’10” 249 lbs. SF

Miami is not a great halfcourt-set team and has improved there status via the 2004 draft with Harrison now Freije. Freije would provide a spark off of the bench and would be instant offense. He is a Van Horn type player who has the ability to take a role as a scorer and could be effective on the lack-lust Heat halfcourt set.

55.	Detroit-Herve Lamizana 6’10” 215 lbs. PF

Detroit can do anything with this pick because they don’t have many whole in their depth chart nor do they have lots of cap space. Lamizana is still a great player and could do good in the NBA if he got his mind right. He won’t play for this team but could do good elsewhere in the NBA.

56.	Houston-Christian Drejer 6’10” 230 lbs. SF

Houston needs depth at almost every position and Drejer would be the perfect fit because of his versatility. I doubt he will slip this far but I do believe that many teams will forget about him and feel that his lack of commitment will carry over into his NBA career. Drejer still is a good fit for this team.

57.	Chicago****-Marcus Moore 6’6” 208 lbs. PG

Chicago dosen’t have much depth at the PG spot and could fair to get Moore because they don’t know what Crawford will end up after this season. He is like a Crawford-clone and would be great for this team because he adds depth at two positions and brings maturity, he had 4 yrs. of college experience.
58.	San Antonio-Nate Williams 6’11” 225 lbs. PF

San Antonio doesn’t have mucg scoring in the post other than Tim Duncan. Nate Williams provides some more post scoring and is an unbelievable free-throw shooter for a PF. He provides depth to this team and could make the roster if the Spurs decide they need another option in the post.

59.	Minnesota-Donta Smith 6’7” 230 lbs. SF

Minnesota isn’t getting any younger and Sprewell is not an exception. Donta Smith is a Devean George-like player who could be a factor given the time to develop. He is a good scorer and can score in many different ways. He has a big, durable body and could fill a roster spot and play when he is ready for it.

60.	Indiana-Jaime Lloreda 6’9” 246 lbs. PF

Indiana is a physical team and Lloreda would be the perfect fit for this team. He is a blue-collar, work-horse type of player and plays good, tough defense. Jaime is fearless and doesn’t back down from challenges. His defense could compliment O’Neal, Harrington, etc. offense and become a fan-favorite with his energy.

*This is how I think the draft is going to pan out so rip it apart as you need to.*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah right Iggy to Toronto over Andris or Jammer :laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just a note not on the draft itself but the trades -- Bob Sura is a FA, and cannot be traded. I can't read the whole draft now, but hopefully later I can come back and comment on the whole thing.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Why do two rounds when you can't even get the first one right?

Martynas is dropping out, Pavel's stock is MUCH higher right now than 14, Jameer won't be going ahead of Devin Harris, Childress at 17? You missed the Robert Swift Boston guarantee which is pretty much set in stone, and Kosta Perovic and Tiago Splitter will drop out if they don't get guarantees at least in the mid first round.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Some pretty bad trades there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Why the **** would Portland trade up to get a player they don't want. Even if they wanted him they could get him at 13.....maybe even 23. Devin Harris and Telfair are both better prospects, and you in your infinate wisdom have them going AFTER Nelson. Either one of those two point guards, or any of the 3-4 centers you have going right after nelson would be a better pick. We already have a point guard that is too small, we don't want another one.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Why the **** would Portland trade up to get a player they don't want. Even if they wanted him they could get him at 13.....maybe even 23. Devin Harris and Telfair are both better prospects, and you in your infinate wisdom have them going AFTER Nelson. Either one of those two point guards, or any of the 3-4 centers you have going right after nelson would be a better pick. *We already have a point guard that is too small, we don't want another one. *


Then why even mention Telfair?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

IGGY to the raps?!?! :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I can tell this took you a lot of time and effort, so I won't rip into it that much, but a lot of your picks just don't make sense, and aren't going to happen. Swift falling to 28? Samardziski and Humphries falling to the 2nd Round? Sato in the 1st Round? None of your trades really make much sense either. And Portland taking Jameer Nelson at 10?!? Good effort, but it needs some work.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Josh Childress, Kirk Snyder and Luke Jackson are getting drafted that low. They're all lottery picks or near lottery misses.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Mediocre Man is right, I don't see POR drafting Jameer Nelson at all. Let alone trading up for him, to draft him OVER Devin Harris, and Sebastian Telfair.

As far as why Telfair over Nelson? Um...b\c he is better...end of story. Telfair will be a good possibly great PG in the NBA, given a little time. I can't see that happening with Jameer Nelson. I wouldn't hesitate to draft Telfair over Nelson.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

i agree with my fellow blazer fans on this one. please no nelson!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Jameer Nelson equals Jacque Vaughn?


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree, doing a mock draft is one thing but, when you try to put in trades that you have no idea if it is going to happen or not it throws off the whole thing and it doesn't make sense, unless you have inside information somewhere that teams are definitely working on some kind of trade, I would just stick to the draft order as is, even if some kind of trade is in the works, the player in the mock draft is probably still going to be picked in the same spot just by a different team, so I would just concentrate on the draft order as is.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hate to rip you but this definately needs work. Sorry but Boston will not be taking Peter Ramos of all people at #15 and we have a 24 & 25 pick so if we actually wanted him, which we don't we could take him at 24 or 25 bc he'll still be on the board. Also, as much as I love the thought of getting a guy like Tiago Splitter at 24, he won't be there, he'll be gone long b4 that or he'll drop out of the draft...he's a future all-star. Boston's possible picks just so you have the info are: Robert Swift, Al Jefferson, Dorrell Wright, Rafael Araujo, Peja Samardizki, Sebastien Telfair etc....We've heard that we've given Swift a promise which Ainge has a history of doing so it's probably true...we've also heard rumors about Samardizki and Wright so we'll see.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> ***Utah trades the 21st Overall Pick to Atlanta for the 43rd Overall Pick and the rights to SG Bob Sura



Worst. Trade. Ever.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all of your comments and I will be sure to keep them in mind for my next mock draft which will come out when the deadline for withdrawing your name from the draft passes.:grinning:


----------

